# Weds 27th July Gagadilo French Balkan ska band at the Albert - FREE!



## editor (Jul 24, 2011)

OFFLINE FRENCH BALKAN SKA SPECIAL!
Weds 27th July
A midweek treat with a festival-sized band!

Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF
Tel: 020 7274 3771. 8pm - midnight. 
FREE ADMISSION!
Transport: 2 mins from Brixton tube/BR/buses.
Facebook event - https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194651813923333

A special mid-week treat with the incredible GAGADILO, an explosive, brass-driven French band serving up a fabulously eclectic mix of floor-filling tunes, backed by a fabulous line up of DJs, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more. 

LIVE ONSTAGE:

GAGADILO
Based in the French Alps, Gagadilo is an explosive mixture of Jamaican rhythms and Afro-Balkan melodies, with added overtones from the Mediterranean and a touch of cool jazz. With over 200 gigs in France and Europe under their belt, they are celebrating the release of their new album, Skafrobalkanik Jazz Project, featuring euphoniums, trumpets and trombones. Their music is a unique cocktail of East and West – think spices and vodka!

Gagadilo are going places fast and this is one of the few chances to catch them on their British tour.

More info:  www.offlineclub.com
Twitter: www.twitter.com/offlineclub


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

This should be fun if you fancy a mid week drinkie and a bit of a dance. I'll be putting the band on around 10pm so it won't be a late one either.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2011)

There's quite a few urbanites already here so come down! Band on in 45 mins.  They're dead good


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 27, 2011)

I like this sort of thing a lot but you always arrange these gigs at the very end of the earth in South sodding London. Still, nice clip.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 28, 2011)

From what I saw that was way better than a Wed deserves to be. Glad I popped in.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 28, 2011)

t'was nice, shame I had too many drinkies beforehand so only saw  a couple of songs.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> From what I saw that was way better than a Wed deserves to be. Glad I popped in.


It was the only day I could get them - they were in the UK doing festivals so weekends were out. They were really, really good last night and the crowd were brilliantly lively and made the night feel more like a weekend. Top night!


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

Some photos:












http://www.urban75.org/blog/french-balkan-ska-band-gagadilo-rip-it-up-at-brixton-offline/


----------

